# And may God have mercy on your souls...



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Please welcome the new co-moderators of the Virginia Forum: Dr. Bubba and Shooter.

Both of these guys have earned the respect of surf fishermen up and down the coast, including mine. They're here to provide guidance, advice, and beer. (you will be providing beer, right?)

Anyway, they will help us out on the only thing that matters in life: fishing.

Tight lines,
sf


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome, Guys!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats my friends. I couldn't have suggested better....


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Great Choices!*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good choice*

Congrats guys.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Welcome aboard guys.....*

See Flea, I told you there was a sucker down in Va that would take the job.  LMAO J/K.....Hat

Farewell and adieu to You fair Spanish Ladies
Farewell and adieu to You Ladies of Spain
For We've received orders to sail home to Boston
And nevermore will We see You again


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter, ya damn monkey!!!!

Congrats, my friend.

You and the good Doctor are great choices. Matt picked two from the top of the crop.

I want to thank Stan for all the knowledge, insight and time he's given the board throughout the years. He's someone who all fishermen should look up to. 

Digger, I hope to see you on the beach and on the boards a whole more lot in the future.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Having used P&S for nearly six years now, I am happy to see two fine anglers given a piece of the helm on the VA board. I have never met either Shooter or the Doc in person, but I would like to thank them both for making me a better surfman over the years by sharing their reports and hard-earned wisdom. Congrats and good luck to you both, please feel free to contact me through PMs if I can be of any help. Thanks again guys!
Long live P&S, 
GM


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

It takes TWO to handle a whopper!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, well. . . there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

two more moderators wow this board must really be getting redonkulous.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

congrats gents...

Digger, you've done an outstanding job keeping the chaotic Va board inline. Thanks for that


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*congrats*

congrats i'am know the board is in good hands


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Is Bubba gonna hold em while Shooter spanks em ?....the R


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

Well.....kiss my go to heck momma, wiil wonders never cease! Now i wanna bees a mod too, stead of just a hookapipe lurker....congrats doods!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Dr.Who & shoowhat ? bout time we got some fresh meat-iators !


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Congrats...*

To the Dr and Shooter for making Captain of this ship


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

We are in trouble now.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

All I can say is thanks for the well wishes and I hope to be able to keep this board on top with the help and information we are well known for giving.

If you have any questions about how to use the board or need help please feel free to ask away and if I don't know I will find out and get the info back to you.

Before you post, think will this help with information and will others learn something from it, all info as long as it is helps to move the thread forward is welcomed.

Dr. Bubba is the brains of the Va. team I am just here to improve the looks of the operation  *OK stop lauging*


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

as you see, I've waited for my elder to respond... 

Shooter and I got to talk at length on saturday, and we agree that we want to have a good time here while learning something in the process.

Please feel free to disagree with each other, we all learn that way. Just keep the name callin to dull roar.

Thanks for the well wishes...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats Shooter and Dr Bubba....

Shooter when ya headed down to the banks this fall/winter besides for the striper tourny?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SHOOTER I SEE THAT! POWER ABUSE! CITIZENS ARREST!.........I see that EDIT: down at the bottom of your message lol....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Holy crap .. open the door and see what falls in...  

Shooter ... don't you edit none of my posts, or we'll have to discuss it upclose and personal.  

Dr. Bubba .. you on the otherhand, unlike your Hillbilly counterpart, are a true gentleman and scholar!  

Keep your head down....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was thinking of making a suggestion to Flea to have a check box on the top of each post X Drinking or X Not drinking,,, knowning a few of yall like I do ya would just lie anway  
I will charge Dr Bubba to hold my feet to the fire if I ever get out of line but since we all know how much of a Saint I am anyway  there will not be any problem.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter, will you edit this post?

Just so I can be the first to be edited by you?

Maybe I can call you a *)*^(&9'

And a &()*&*)(*.

Ya no good, *)*_(_(.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> Oh, well. . . there goes the neighborhood!


My thoughts exactly...congrats!!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

HighCap56 said:


> Holy crap .. open the door and see what falls in...
> 
> Shooter ... don't you edit none of my posts, or we'll have to discuss it upclose and personal.
> 
> ...


I agree with Flea that both of these ... er  ... gentlemen, Shooter and Bubba, are well thought of in our fishing community. I, however, have also observed said persons at certain party's and social gatherings where inebriates were available. In a word "FLEA, WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?"  This is like handing a kid, the keys to the candy store. Now we are going to have to listen to Shooters insufferable commentaries on carp fishing. Bubba, however, has trouble spelling words like OVP, sex, fish and even his own name. I suppose we'll have to accept your decision Flea even though I question your sanity. 

Now onto HighCap56's answer and the FIRST DEBATE [argument] for our new leaders to referee. I agree that Shooter is a real live Hillbilly [he even talks funny]; but, I find your description of Bubba as "a gentleman and scholar" to be surrealistic and incomprehensible. [Ha, bet ya'll like dem words.] He may be [just possibly] a gentleman; however, I understand he failed sandbox while he was in High School. HE AIN'T NO SCHOLAR! I've seen him using his toes to do addition and "DUH" is his best answer to any question. which brings me to the conclusion that, of the two, he is only slightly better than Shooter ...maybe??? HighCap56, I beg you to reconsider your 'worthless opinion' [ ] of Dr, Bubba


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*congatulations*

now we have a great addition to our great board


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*A most excellent choice!!*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have to agree*

Felix and Oscar were a great choice! .....Hat

http://moviethemes.net/music/O/odd-couple.mid


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> Felix and Oscar were a great choice! .....Hat
> 
> http://moviethemes.net/music/O/odd-couple.mid



I prefer Ren and Stimpy.....take a wild guess on who's Stimpy ...

Dave and Shooter...here's too ya...cheers...yer gonna need it


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr Bubba
If'n wezs was any smarter I might thunk wezs was just insulted but see'n who was do'n the spoken and know'n none of them were pick of the litter I guess we shouldn't feel to bad  

And as how Hat80 makes Steve Erkil look like a stud what was he flapn his gums about  

Guess they is just jelous of your brains and my beauty


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

you got that right, Shooter! 
Here's proof!












And Bill, you should know by now that my best answer to any question isn't "DUH", it's "HUH?"


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Remember in grade school*

when people picked out one kid and gave him the nickname Stinky? It always amazed me how names like that would stick for ever when given to the right person. Now that poor guys 40+ years old and they still call him stinky. 



Shooter said:


> And as how Hat80 makes Steve Erkil look like a stud what was he flapn his gums about
> Guess they is just jelous of your brains and my beauty


My best advice to you is to get this joint cleaned up before the good doctor gets home. Because old Felix will poor a can of whoop @zz on you if you don't Oscar....errrrr, I mean Shooter. LMAO   .....Hat


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i just want to say...I DIDN'T DO IT...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dr. Bubba said:


> you got that right, Shooter!
> Here's proof!
> 
> 
> ...



Now Im RLMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

this is going to be interesting...


----------

